# RPM Gauge Stops Working



## skye3000 (Nov 13, 2008)

I was driving down the highway yesterday and all of the sudden my car jerked and the RPM gauge dropped to 0. It came back up after a few seconds and everything seemed fine. Today I was on the highway again and it dropped to 0 and jerked a little bit. After letting it sit turned off for awhile It was working again. Then it dropped off before I hit the highway. Does this sound like a sensor or possibly the computer? It doesn't seem to slow down or make any strange noises while the RPM gauge is taking a rest.

2003 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V
70,000+ miles
6 speed standard


----------



## skye3000 (Nov 13, 2008)

I went to Advance Auto and plugged in the tester and it said there was a fault in the crankshaft position sensor. The computer cleared the codes and my car has been running fine. However, if I do need that sensor, advance auto doesn't carry it. I haven't checked anywhere else.

Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## skye3000 (Nov 13, 2008)

Recall Date
NOV 17, 2003

Model Affected
2003 NISSAN SENTRA

Description
ON CERTAIN PASSENGER VEHICLES, THE CIRCUIT BOARD FOR THE CRANK POSITION SENSOR OR CAM POSITION SENSOR MAY HAVE AN IMPROPER SOLDER JOINT DUE TO SOLDER DEFORMATION CAUSED BY HEAT STRESS ACCELERATED BY THE EXISTENCE OF FLUX RESIDUE DURING THE SOLDERING PROCESS.

Consequence
THIS COULD CAUSE THE "SERVICE ENGINE SOON" WARNING LIGHT TO COME ON, CREATE A NO START CONDITION, CAUSE REDUCED ENGINE POWER, OR CAUSE THE ENGINE TO STOP RUNNING WITHOUT WARNING DURING VEHICLE OPERATION, WHICH COULD RESULT IN A CRASH.

Remedy
DEALERS WILL REPLACE THE CRANK POSITION SENSORS. CAMSHAFT POSITION SENSOR(S), AND IN SOME CASES, THE VARIABLE TIMING CONTROL SENSOR(S). VEHICLES INVOLVED IN A PREVIOUS RECALL CAMPAIGN, 01V357, ARE ALSO INCLUDED IN THIS NEW CAMPAIGN. THE REPLACEMENT SENSORS USED IN THAT CAMPAIGN ARE ALSO AFFECTED. OWNER NOTIFICATION BEGAN ON DECEMBER 22, 2003. OWNERS SHOULD CONTACT NISSAN AT 1-800-647-7261 OR INFINITI AT 1-800-662-6200.

Potential Units Affected
630000

Notes
NISSAN NORTH AMERICA, INC. R3021/R3022


----------

